# need good graphic card around 20-22k !!



## sankheashish (Dec 7, 2013)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans: (VIP company)(model no-vip-400r) (i buyed for 600rs on 1.5 year back no idea abt watts..it was written 240w , 280w max)

2. What is your budget?
Ans:20-23k

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:1080p

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans: processer- amd Athlon 64 x2 42k ...dual core
       mobo      -biostar a780lb
       ram        -kingstone ddr2 2gb ram
       psu        - vip company (dono dono watts)
       gpu        - dont hav 

looking for r9 280x ,270x and hd 7970 (gigabyte) ( also want 2 know pricing of 290x ,290,280x & 270x 270 in india ? )

i wan 2 know that....whether i can get full performance frm these graphic card ? or i should update my whole system...tel me which components should i update 2 get maximum performance from these gpus. i know i have 2 buy new psu..bt im not afford new processer+ mobo now....and im updating my whole cpu(processer+mobo+hdisk+ram+cabinet) in month of may14...bt i want graphic card now...so please help me... wtd now ? thnx !!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

Zotac/Asus gtx 760 2gb @ 19000

Seasonic s12 520w @ 4200

you will not get full performance from your system.your cpu is very weak.

you need better system

Later create a thread in may - we will suggest you best config


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

try to get atleast r9 280x - 23.5k and  seasonic s12ii 520 at 4k
in may 14, get a  new cpu+ mobo+ other peripherals


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 7, 2013)

bt how much lack in performance of gpu with my current system....

gtx 760 aur 280x ?....spending extra 3.5k for 280x really worth it ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

yes 280x worth the price. you need new psu also

we can't say how much performance loss - it depends on games


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> bt how much lack in performance of gpu with my current system....
> 
> gtx 760 aur 280x ?....spending extra 3.5k for 280x really worth it ?



Better get R9 270X and Seasonic S12II 520 W and save the rest of cash for full system upgrade.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Better get R9 270X and Seasonic S12II 520 W and save the rest of cash for full system upgrade.



Good idea


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 7, 2013)

please be informative....performance difference between 280x vs 270x vs 760  (price of 270x ?) final thoughts 270x or 280x or gtx 760 ?...also of which company sapphire, asus, etc...

also  seasonic s12ii 520 is for 4.8k @flipkart....any cheaper option for this ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

*media.bestofmicro.com/T/L/404121/original/bf3-fr.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/U/1/404137/original/grid-fr.png



sankheashish said:


> please be informative....performance difference between 280x vs 270x vs 760  (price of 270x ?) final thoughts 270x or 280x or gtx 760 ?...also of which company sapphire, asus, etc...
> 
> also  seasonic s12ii 520 is for 4.8k @flipkart....any cheaper option for this ?



270x @ Rs 16000

Get from local store - you will get at cheaper price


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 7, 2013)

i found that there is big performance difference between 270x n 280x im very confused which 1 to get...mind u ill not upgrade my gpu for cuming 3-4 years !!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> i found that there is big performance difference between 270x n 280x im very confused which 1 to get...mind u ill not upgrade my gpu for cuming 3-4 years !!



how much money will you be able to spend for other parts of pc in may 2014?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

@OP; can you give an idea of when will you upgrade the system and how much cash you'll invest?


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 7, 2013)

ill buy gpn n psu withn 1-2 weeks...n other parts in may14....30-35k (except gpu n psu)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 7, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> ill buy gpn n psu withn 1-2 weeks...n other parts in may14....30-35k (except gpu n psu)



then get 280x now and upgrade cpu,mobo etc later. which monitor do you have currently?


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 7, 2013)

lg flatron e2260 22'' 1080p......1 more question.... what wil be price of 280x in dubai....should i get cheaper frm there...as my relative going 2 dubai at the end of this month....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 7, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> ill buy gpn n psu withn 1-2 weeks...n other parts in may14....30-35k (except gpu n psu)



You should get PSU with the graphic card itself as the PSU you currently have is totally crap and will probably damage the card. Get Sapphire DualX R9 280X 3 Gb OC for ~23k and Corsair GS600 fo r5300. Do try to find Seasonic S12II 620W under 5.4k.



sankheashish said:


> lg flatron e2260 22'' 1080p......1 more question.... what wil be price of 280x in dubai....should i get cheaper frm there...as my relative going 2 dubai at the end of this month....



you won't get any warranty in India for graphic card purchased from other country.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 7, 2013)

Go to lamington ,you get Seasonic s12 520w around 4.2-4.4k easily.In another thread one guy posted that he got r9 280x @22k from lami

you need to buy psu and gpu at same time


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 8, 2013)

how much min watts psu shold i get ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 8, 2013)

Seasonic s12 520w is Enough for Any single gpu system


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 8, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> how much min watts psu shold i get ?



> Your can use this excellent online tool to determine a config's Wattage requirement: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

> Seasonic S12II 520 W is very good PSU and is enough for your config.


----------



## sankheashish (Dec 9, 2013)

now which model of 280x best for me ...1) GIGABYTE R9 280X OC
                                                      2) SAPPHIRE TOXIC R9 280X
                                                      3) SapphireR9 Vapor-X OC r9 280x
                                                      4) Asus DirectCU II OC R9 280X 

please give pricing of all products....(in mumbai)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 9, 2013)

get Asus DirectCU II OC R9 280X .it should be 24k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 9, 2013)

sankheashish said:


> now which model of 280x best for me ...1) GIGABYTE R9 280X OC
> 2) SAPPHIRE TOXIC R9 280X
> 3) SapphireR9 Vapor-X OC r9 280x
> 4) Asus DirectCU II OC R9 280X
> ...



Go with Asus DirectCU II OC R9 280X


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 8, 2014)

hey there all !!!.........asus r9 280x is cost for 26k .....+ to add seasonic 520w psu cost arnd 4.5k.....total is more than 30.5k....!! completely out of budget !!!....wat should be other suggestion.......??? if i go for 270x then it will run all games at 1080p ultra setting...for atleast 2-2.5 yrs ?.....so after 2 yrs  i can crossfire it...!! bt right now cant afford 280x


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> hey there all !!!.........asus r9 280x is cost for 26k .....+ to add seasonic 520w psu cost arnd 4.5k.....total is more than 30.5k....!! completely out of budget !!!....wat should be other suggestion.......??? if i go for 270x then it will run all games at 1080p ultra setting...for atleast 2-2.5 yrs ?.....so after 2 yrs  i can crossfire it...!! bt right now cant afford 280x



you can get R9 280x from HIS or sapphire, it is available at 22-23k at local store

If still can't afford settle down with zotac gtx 760 2gb


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

ASUS GRAPHICS CARD R9 280X DC2 3GB DDR5 (R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - R9280X-DC2-3GD5 - - 29,500.00)
call them for availability.


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 8, 2014)

sapphire not available, n asus  280x... in lamington road Mumbai(1-2 stores only) for 26k..xfx model is available for 23.5k ..is it good  model xfx ? ...my main problem is for psu...seasonic 520w for 4.5k ...is too much...any other psu that can i get ?? arnd 3-3.5k...my budget strictly under 25k (gpu+psu)......my rig is too old m using amd Athlon 64 x2 +2 gb ram ddr2+bascic stuff...so i need psu is mainly for gpu.... .so suggest me psu n gpu under 25k.... n where to buy....i live in mumbai....


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 8, 2014)

No to xfx - poor after sales service

Under 25k - Gtx 760 + Seasonic s12 520w


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 8, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> sapphire not available, n asus  280x... in lamington road Mumbai(1-2 stores only) for 26k..xfx model is available for 23.5k ..is it good  model xfx ? ...my main problem is for psu...seasonic 520w for 4.5k ...is too much...any other psu that can i get ?? arnd 3-3.5k...my budget strictly under 25k (gpu+psu)......my rig is too old m using amd Athlon 64 x2 +2 gb ram ddr2+bascic stuff...so i need psu is mainly for gpu.... .so suggest me psu n gpu under 25k.... n where to buy....i live in mumbai....



if you cant extend past 25k, get what ashish suggested. also HIS 280x is available as cheaper as 22k. try to get it if possible .


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 8, 2014)

how much 280x is faster than 760 ?...can i crossfire 760 ?(in future)...i personally dont like nvidia cards..they always overpriced n they are not value for money !!


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 9, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> how much 280x is faster than 760 ?...can i crossfire 760 ?(in future)...i personally dont like nvidia cards..they always overpriced n they are not value for money !!


280X is very much faster than 760. It matches 770 and even surpasses it in some of the games. Ashish65 had already added the charts showing the FPS of various GPUs. Now coming back to your budget for GPU + PSU , I have purcahsed HIS 280X ~22k + Corsair CX 600 W ~4.2k So in ~26k you would be able to get the GPU+PSU from the local market. HIS is providing 3 years warranty in India and dont know about mumn=bai, but they do have a service centre here in Kolkata Savera. I'll suggest you to go with any good 600W SMPS as the maximum draw from 280X GPU is  ~380W under heavy load. This GPU will be able to max out most of the games for next 2-3 years. I have been using this GPU for around a week and HIS has done an awesome job at cooling. never crosses 67 C marks even while playing Crysis 3 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 9, 2014)

need help guys !!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> need help guys !!



what help ?


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 10, 2014)

can i go for xfx r9 280x(23.2k) + corsair vs640w(4k)...total is arnd for 27.2k...bt they wil giv it for arnd 25-25.2k.......bt my main query is for brand xfx.....i searched a lot n found asus is arnd 3-8fps faster than xfx ....also if i oc this xfx 280x card...then it wil match asus 280x ?!! so wat shuld i do...plzz help me  !! fast !!


----------



## Hiesenberg (Jan 10, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> can i go for xfx r9 280x(23.2k) + corsair vs640w(4k)...total is arnd for 27.2k...bt they wil giv it for arnd 25-25.2k.......bt my main query is for brand xfx.....i searched a lot n found asus is arnd 3-8fps faster than xfx ....also if i oc this xfx 280x card...then it wil match asus 280x ?!! so wat shuld i do...plzz help me  !! fast !!


Don't have any idea about the XFX brand reliability. Yes ASUS is well renowned brand and has a good cooler. But from a Anandtech review you can see that XFX (Double Dissipation) version runs a cooler than ASUS (~5 - 8 C). *www.anandtech.com/show/7400/the-radeon-r9-280x-review-feat-asus-xfx/20
Now coming to your 3-6 FPS increase in the Asus card, dude you would not even notice a difference with that increase. If you are getting a solid 60 FPS, that is more than enough. Anyways, any increase in FPS will not be distinctly visible to your eyes if you have a 60Hz monitor. You should not worry about the 3-5 fps increase. If you OC XFX, you will'll see 5-8% increase.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 10, 2014)

XFX has very poor after sales service in India and should be avoided. Look for the Asus, Sapphire or HIS cards.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> can i go for xfx r9 280x(23.2k) + corsair vs640w(4k)...total is arnd for 27.2k...bt they wil giv it for arnd 25-25.2k.......bt my main query is for brand xfx.....i searched a lot n found asus is arnd 3-8fps faster than xfx ....also if i oc this xfx 280x card...then it wil match asus 280x ?!! so wat shuld i do...plzz help me  !! fast !!



dont go for both. better  get HIS 280x at around 22k or get from asus/sapphire. dont go for corsair vs series psu. get seasonic s12 ii 520/620 eyes closed.or even get antec vp550p. else you may regret.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

@ op we have said enough times to you not to get Vs/cx series of psu..still ? Get either Seasonic s12 520w or Antec vp550p

Stay away from xfx


----------



## S.S gadgets (Jan 10, 2014)

+1 for ASUS or SAPPHIRE


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 10, 2014)

asus cost for 26.5k and sapphire&HIS not available....i need 280x badly....should i wait for some tym..... !!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 10, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> asus cost for 26.5k and sapphire not available....i need 280x badly....should i wait for some tym..... !!



Look for HIS 280x one,if not then wait


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 10, 2014)

sankheashish said:


> asus cost for 26.5k and sapphire&HIS not available....i need 280x badly....should i wait for some tym..... !!



ask different dealers.


----------



## sankheashish (Jan 15, 2014)

where to buy from lamington road ?......give sum name of good & trusted shops in lami..


----------

